
Kubernetes Namespaces, Resource Quota, and Limits - ddispaltro
https://blog.codeship.com/kubernetes-namespaces-resource-quota-limits-qos-cluster/?utm_campaign=Weekly%20Newsletters&utm_content=kubernetes%20namespace&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=Weekly+Newsletters&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=28725986&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--Wgw7U3JGyLCe7IX1VJDoRiHjvlqubKTwajkvHQMavwaAlkbudKs7In5E4q7v1wjURVUgyVXgbWPkPC8046IzkSQmrTg&_hsmi=28725986
======
eknkc
What is the unit "m" used for CPU quota definition? Does "100m" stand for any
measurable cpu power? Memory is defined as actual bytes but CPU is kind of
weird.

~~~
eknkc
Answering myself; it seems to be well documented:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/blob/master/docs/de...](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/blob/master/docs/design/resources.md)

m stands for milli and that means 100m would allocate 10% of a cpu core. Or
virtual cpu units assigned to a node by Kubernetes rather than a physical
core.

------
mdaniel
It't a good thing HN doesn't have URL length restrictions, because that URL
uses 403 characters to represent a URL that is 82 characters long.

~~~
nickpsecurity
What the heck!? You're right. That's crazy. I wonder why the web framework
designer thought that was necessary.

~~~
NeutronBoy
Most of it is link tracking for newsletter distribution. You can remove it and
shorten it to [1] without any impact

[1] [https://blog.codeship.com/kubernetes-namespaces-resource-
quo...](https://blog.codeship.com/kubernetes-namespaces-resource-quota-limits-
qos-cluster/)

~~~
nickpsecurity
Interesting

